# Help - I need my humidifier working when blower is on, not just heat



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Should be able to connect the transformer to the EAC terminal. its energized when ever the fan runs.

You'll also need to hook your humidifiers water line to the hot water pipe. or you won't get much humidification by just running the fan.

There is a good chance. That by just connecting the humidifier to the how water pipe that it will increase your humidity.


----------



## canuck88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great suggestion - I actually just got up from the basement from doing exactly that! Works great. Now I just need to re-route the water supply to the hot water heater (which sucks because the current set-up is really well done and i don't want to mess with it 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

If your hot water line is near (next to) your cold water line, you could turn off the saddle valve (cold) and install one on the hot line.

Might have to add some tubing and connectors.

delta


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep hook to hot water and EAC terminal. You can also get rid of that extra tranformer and run the humidifier from the H and C terminals in the thermostat. Change the installer humidify configuration to precision after rewiring. It will bring on the heat for a humidity call ( up to 2 degrees over the temp setting).


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Doesn't that kind of defeat the comfort ability of the furnace then. At milder outdoor temps.

With proper humidity, you generally don't need the temp as warm to feel warm.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Doesn't that kind of defeat the comfort ability of the furnace then. At milder outdoor temps.
> 
> With proper humidity, you generally don't need the temp as warm to feel warm.


 I agree but that is the function of that setting, to get the humidity to a comfor level quick as possible. Same with the dehumidify setting in the summer will run AC 2 degrees cooler untill humidty levels are what you want. Once the humidity reaches the called for levels then the thermostat uses temp like normal.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a fan of the IAQ stat for slowing the blower and running the A/C to dehumidify(up to 3° over cool).

But, usually remind those customers that if they tighten up their home. It should never have to over cool to dehumidify.

Same thing will hold true to humidify.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Use a copper water line to the humidifier if using hot water. Plastic is not rated for hot water. With a flo thru you are wasting hot water. I use cold all the time and have never had a problem. Check if you have a fresh air pipe from outside to the return duct of the furnace. I set the damper for 1/2 open in the winter or it brings in too much dry air.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dont forget you will need to turn off the humidifier in the summer or it will run with the A/C using the EAC power.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

canuck88 said:


> Is there any way I can tell the thermostat to tell the furnace to put the humidifier on when the blower is on, rather than the heating stage only?


You can also use a sail switch.
http://electronicaircleaners.com/images/honeywell_sail/honeywell_s688a1007_photo1.jpg


----------



## Blorton (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to join up and say thank you so much for the EAC connection tip. We had an Aprilaire blowthrough installed several years ago and it's never been able to keep up. This will help a lot! :thumbsup:

Next I'll move the water tap to the hot water line, but since the missus likes the water heater set to "super scald" I need to run a pvc drain line first so I don't have a melted tube mess.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Use a copper water line for the SUPPLY to the humidifier as the plastic line is not rated for hot water. The drain is not so important.


----------



## Blorton (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Yuri. 

The feed line already in place is a copper with plenty of slack to move to the hot line, but there is a black plastic line after the water servo that I will have to look at.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Marty S. said:


> Yep hook to hot water and EAC terminal. You can also get rid of that extra tranformer and run the humidifier from the H and C terminals in the thermostat. Change the installer humidify configuration to precision after rewiring. It will bring on the heat for a humidity call ( up to 2 degrees over the temp setting).


The eac is 110v and the OPs humidifier is 24 v. He'll still need the the humidifier transformer.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnH1 said:


> Dont forget you will need to turn off the humidifier in the summer or it will run with the A/C using the EAC power.


Using the eac terminal usually involves a stat with humidity control. You can control it from home.

That's the only way I do them if the HO goes IAQ stat.


----------

